# Wife's New CCP



## ScottEslick (Dec 20, 2015)

Just got it back, looks pretty sharp


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow, sure is a lot of pink! It is for the wife so, what she wants is what she gets. Who ever did it for you, looks like they did a professional job. :smt1099


----------

